# Captain Morgan Backs (or Jack)



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 13, 2021)

Got this from a link Smokin n Grilling Wit AB put up.,  with a slight twist. 

“_Soy sauce won’t give these an Asian cooking flavor. You still rub, smoke and sauce them.”_

That was the advise and it’s true.
These turn out amazing.

Marinade:
1 cup brown sugar
7 TSP dry onion
2 TSP garlic
1 TSP pepper
1 TSP Thyme
1 TSP Rosemary
3 TSP oregano

1/4 cup Ketchup
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup Worcester sauce
1/4 cup Captain Morgan. (Or Jack)

I warm the marinade mix and let it sit for a time for the flavors to permeate.

Marinate ribs overnight.
Rub and smoke w/pecan or hickory like you normally would. 
BTW: Hickory’s a self pollinating Pecan.


----------



## mr_whipple (Sep 13, 2021)

That looks interesting. I've never marinaded ribs.


----------

